# This lumber any good?



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks as if it has been sitting outside for a few years. Amazing that a company can abuse good lumber this way.:thumbdown:

Think it will be any good?

http://irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=15533&flash=1


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Looks as if it has been sitting outside for a few years. Amazing that a company can abuse good lumber this way.:thumbdown:
> 
> Think it will be any good?
> 
> http://irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=15533&flash=1


Hello Willem,

I am also in Pinehurst, and if you bid on one of the lots I might be interested in splitting it with you if it is salvageable - Possibly a quarter or a third? I have a full sized pickup, but no access to anything larger. 

You can click on the items and get additional pictures. I don't know if it would be any good. The 8/4 Cherry looks pretty salvageable. Looks like a 3 hour drive, roughly.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just from what I see the wood looks to be in pretty fair shape but you will lose some thickness because the sticklers will cause discoloration to a certain depth but with 6/4 and 8/4 you should have some useable lumber.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Looks as if it has been sitting outside for a few years. Amazing that a company can abuse good lumber this way.:thumbdown:
> 
> Think it will be any good?
> 
> http://irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=15533&flash=1


That lumber will be fine. The gray, outer edges are typical of air-dried stacks and it is very shallow. Some people are put off by that gray color but a couple of passes over a jointer and will reveal the full, natural color of the wood.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with ETWW...
I wish it was available closer to me!:yes:

p


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Im about 2 hours away in VA and would also be interested in splitting a lot if you decide to go for it. We could meet at the auction site if it worked out.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

let the irs keep their wood


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> let the irs keep their wood


This IRS is *I*ndustrial *R*ecovery *S*ervices, not the IRS you're probably thinking of.

Willem, better have access to a flatbed trailer because they say that's all they'll load. They also seem emphatic about you not loading yourself. That's a pretty tall stack of cherry and they probably don't want someone getting hurt. I bought some Alder and Maple at an IRS auction a year or so ago. Be prepared to wire transfer the money to them if you win. They want it something like 48 hours after the auction ends which usually means wire transfer or certified check overnighted. Good luck and let us know if you win!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the wood is horrible- but only because it is 2500 miles away. :laughing: I have some white oak and walnut that was outside a long time and just a little under the surface is brand new wood. it is sad to look at IRS auction site and see all those companies going out of biz-does not bode well for future.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Planning to go inspect the stock next week. Let me know who is interested.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Check!


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Nevermind! Yes. Anyone else interested?

Some of the other auctions have gone for $1 or buck and a half a foot.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

SeanStuart said:


> Hello Willem,
> 
> I am also in Pinehurst, and if you bid on one of the lots I might be interested in splitting it with you if it is salvageable - Possibly a quarter or a third? I have a full sized pickup, but no access to anything larger.
> 
> You can click on the items and get additional pictures. I don't know if it would be any good. The 8/4 Cherry looks pretty salvageable. Looks like a 3 hour drive, roughly.


u can rent a utility trailer from Uhaul for cheap.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> u can rent a utility trailer from Uhaul for cheap.


Thanks for the suggestion. :thumbsup:

Most of the lots are roughly 2000 Board foot. A calculator online said Cherry (as an example) is roughly 2.5 # / foot. thats 5,000 #. I think most of the rental trailers would not handle that.

But I don't know for sure. Thoughts?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

SeanStuart said:


> Check!


PM me, I'll schedule a visit soon as they answer phones after the holidays. I'm in Pinewild, welcome to come over.

Semi with flat-bed will run around $500-$700 with insurance as required by IRS.

I have access to a warehouse and a forklift for unloading.

I may take up to 5,000 BF depending on what the condition of the lumber is.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> PM me, I'll schedule a visit soon as they answer phones after the holidays. I'm in Pinewild, welcome to come over.
> 
> Semi with flat-bed will run around $500-$700 with insurance as required by IRS.
> 
> ...


 
PM sent!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Looked at this lumber today, I'm out.

Not bad, but not for me, suggest anyone interested go and look at the lots and decide for themselves.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

curious if anyone got any of those lots of wood. If so, did you make out ok, price wise and such?


----------

